# MATADOR'S HUMIDOR (Waxing Moon)



## MATADOR

The 'MATADOR I'

Built by: Ed (Waxing Moon Wood Humidors)
Humidor #65

Dimensions: 36" x 14" x 10"
Capacity: 720 Cigars
Primary Wood: Quilted Maple
Secondary Wood: Walnut

Additions:
Contrasting Corner Splines
Contrasting Wood Trim
Lid Stay
Contrasting Lid Separator
Wooden Lid
Base Molding
Crumb Catcher
Custom Cigar Oasis Compartment
25+ coats of real lacquer

Layout:
1st Level- 4 Quarters trays (45 degree)
2nd Level- 2 Half Trays (45 degree)
3rd Level- 2 Half Trays (45 degree)
4th Level- Crumb Catcher (Criss-Cross)

Pictures...

I present the 'MATADOR I' at her new home










The humidor compliments the water fountain quite well










1st Level 1st Tray










1st Level 2nd Tray










1st Level 3rd Tray










1st Level 4th Tray










2nd Level 1st Tray










2nd Level 2nd Tray










3rd Level 1st Tray










3rd Level 2nd Tray










Bottom Left










Bottom Right










Bottom w/ Cigar Oasis XL Plus










Thanks!


----------



## kapathy

simply gorgeous! how long to season that beautiful monster?


----------



## jbrown287

That thing is massive and awesome. Looks like the table was bought just for the humi. Very nice


----------



## mike91LX

wow that thing is a work of art. congrats on the new humi


----------



## smelvis

Damn Congrats Matthew, Just beautiful and huge, WTG ED again!


----------



## Batista30

Once again, another well crafted work of art by Ed! Your humidor is simply beautiful Matthew. Wonderful workmanship and I love the size of it as well!


----------



## [email protected]

This is the most beautiful humidor I have ever seen!


----------



## MATADOR

It took about two weeks to season.

I wanted to post a few more...

Top view of the 1st level










Corner Splines










Trays piled up










Cigar Oasis


----------



## BMack

That is gorgeous!


----------



## dubels

Wow! One day I hope to have enough money to afford a work of art made by Ed.


----------



## tpharkman

That's no humidor, but it is Noah's Ark. Simply amazing.


----------



## Sarge

as I'd expect nothing less from Ed.... simply put that is absolutely amazing!! I frek'n Love it!! thanks for sharing. :tu :tu


----------



## Rock31

Nice work and someone sure loves their CAO 

Beautiful!


----------



## tobacmon

What another great piece of art Ed---Very nice!


----------



## Mr_Black

Simply amazing! :clap2:


----------



## deep

awesome humi! great work by Ed, and well thgought out by yourself!


----------



## jimbo1

wow, now that is a special, great work Ed


----------



## Swany

Holy moly, I can hardly contain my drool. Excellent choice, that humi is a beaut.


----------



## thunderdan11

Congrats Matt, that looks awesome. What a great piece of art. Enjoy it as I am sure you will..........


----------



## Frankenstein

Very nice! Can't wait for mine. What are those that shaggy foot beasts? They look tasty


----------



## BlackandGold508

Amazing work again by Ed !! and an awesome stash to Matt !!!


----------



## s_catz

WOW! just WOW that thing looks great!


----------



## dmgizzo

Congrats Matt, that is one helluva humi! Simply breathtaking, will definitely increase your smoking pleasure, enjoy!


----------



## Kampaigner

For Cigar and Humi Pron that is just Juicy! Man that is one of the sexiest Humidors i have ever seen (not to mention the sexy stash). Nice pics brutha!

On another note, What are those crazy barber pole criss crossing cigars?


----------



## piperdown

THAT is BEAUTIFUL!! :dude:


----------



## baderjkbr

Gorgeous work of art.


----------



## rus_bro

that may be my favorite humidor to date that i have seen here..

JEALOUSY has reared its ugly head...

Great job brother

rb


----------



## JGD

Wow. That thing is beautiful! I think I may have decided what to buy myself as a "you passed the bar" present in about a year and a half (god willing).


----------



## BOTLwife

Love the set up. Looks like an altar to cigar smoking!! That one certainly found a good home with you. If you ever find it too much to take care of....lol


----------



## Boston Rog

Wow that is nice:first:


----------



## Zogg

those are gorgeous. I plan on getting a waxing moon someday when i can afford one.. not yet though P:


----------



## 68 Lotus

Again!...All the good lines are taken!...:lol:...Your a Very Lucky Connoisseur! :thumb: :clap2::clap2: :ss


----------



## WilsonRoa

Now thats what I call cigar p0rn! lol I can't wait to get mine soon. Should be done in a few weeks.


----------



## ZeeKodadi

So Your the one that owns the monster LOL i Love it Looks awsome


----------



## Juicestain

Jeezumcrow! That is a gorgeous thing indeed, gratz!


----------



## Mr.Friday

Wow. Beautiful! Something to be proud of.

Semper Fi,
Mr.Friday


----------



## ejgarnut

awesome humi, the wood on the lid top just pops! great stash too!


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Wow....big fan of .cao I see


----------



## athomas2

That humidor is so amazing. I was going through the pictures and the trays just kept coming. I really like the built in spot for the Oasis.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber

What is the sticks with the criss cross wrappers?


----------



## MATADOR

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> What is the sticks with the criss cross wrappers?


Those are Sol Cubano Artisan Salomon's & Padilla Habano Artisano Perfecto's


----------



## Herf N Turf

Phooey.

Waste of space.


----------



## stephen_bj

Dude, you have a very good looking monster there!!!! The cigars looks ready to be smoked. Do you need help??? I can definitely help you out... Nice Humi though bro.... I will start a slush fund now, so the wifie will not find out. Might take me a while though. Many I ask what type of damage are we talking about for that lovely pc of artwork?


----------



## RGRTim

a work of art that doubles as a humidor. amazing work


----------



## Andrewdk

If God has a humi I bet it looks like that one.


----------



## donovanrichardson

All I can say is beautiful...what a wonderful piece art! Ed has done it again, producing a wonderfully crafted piece that its appearances match the beauty of the cigars inside!

Some GREAT looking cigars in there too! I didn't think the pictures were ever going to end, I was loving it! Thanks for posting all of them, absolutely incredible! Enjoy and cherish that humidor for many years to come!


----------



## kenelbow

That is one of the most amazing things I've ever seen!


----------



## canadacigar

MATADOR.... I take it you like the CAO golds!! man you got a lot of those, looks like several boxes. I really enjoyed the CAO gold too. very smooth and creamy IMO. Looks like you like the CAO la traviata too. havent tried that one. Nice humi BTW!!


----------



## titlowda

Can't get quality like that when mail ordering. Top notch craftsmanship Ed.


----------



## GeoffbCET

If you don't mind me asking, how much did that unit set you back? I want one EXACTLY like it!


----------



## APBTMarcel

That is absolutely amazing, plus you have a great selection of sticks. I'm very jealous.


----------



## titlowda

Contact Ed directly for options and a price.



GeoffbCET said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much did that unit set you back? I want one EXACTLY like it!


----------



## afcrewchief

that is truely amazing


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

I love looking at Ed's work but your stash just puts it over the top.


----------



## Kypt

God, that thing is awesome. 

Excellent cigars, too. I salute you, sir.


----------



## E Dogg

Wow! as a woodworker, I can truly say that is a gorgeous piece. And believe me, I don't say that a lot about other people's work.... I think I have a new idea brewing in my head for a new larger humidor. I sure hope it will look as nice as yours. Thanks for posting


----------



## Animal

GeoffbCET said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much did that unit set you back? I want one EXACTLY like it!


Contact Ed here:

Waxing Moon Wood

His humidors are all handcrafted, and from the testimonials here it's safe to say that you won't find a better humidor anywhere else.


----------



## Coop D

The guys in IL sure have the biggest and badest Waxing Moon humidors!!!!


----------



## rvan84

I am trying to figure out what is more impressive. The humidor or whats inside it.


----------



## madirishman

Absolutely beautiful work of art! Nice organization inside the humidor too


----------



## sckfck

Absolutely amazing! I can only dream......


----------



## l330n

WOW, that is SICK! Cleanest super humidor ive ever seen. :faint:


----------



## JKid

Just amazing... In my first 5min on this forum and I've already seen some of the most amazing humidors.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Very impressive!:hat:


----------



## bigslowrock

very very nice


----------



## Mutombo

The quilted maple and walnut combination is absolutely stunning. Beautiful!


----------



## Cigar_Drew

Me want!!!


----------

